# Box joints or dovetails?



## Firemanwill (May 21, 2014)

I'm building a humidor and not sure if I should do box joints or dovetail joints. Any advice would be appreciated….


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Which are you more comfortable with? Dovetails are a more substantial joint in a small box but if your not used to cutting them it could make a simple project a real cost of your time.

I personally like box joints and contrasting wood. I don't think you can go wrong with either.

If your looking to advance your skills try the doves, if it's a commissioned piece and you work well with box joints I would go the later.

Paul


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to LJ's btw!

Paul


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

With dovetails you'll either have to invest in some sort of power
tool jig or spend time getting set up and practicing to cut them
by hand. I do it with a bow saw or a dozuki on smaller dovetails. 
Once you have it down, you'll have it for life.

On the other hand, box joints can be managed with simple
shop made jigs on a table saw or router table.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have a decent box joint jig ready to go but I am able to hand-cut dovetails fairly quickly so that's the route I usually take.

So far I've not seen any of the joints I've cut of either variety fail so strength doesn't seem to be an issue with either option.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Box joints would be my choice.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What about dressing up the box joint like this :


----------



## Firemanwill (May 21, 2014)

I have a dove jig that I use to make drawers. I do mostly half blind doves because they look cleaner. I was thinking of box joints. BinghamtonEd, that's a good idea on dressing up the edges.


----------

